# New forum software: Xenforo Migration



## Bingo (Jul 22, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

Specktra has been needing a bit of a facelift for a while and we've been working hard on getting everything updated for you. 

We have been setting up everything so that we can migrate Specktra to Xenforo rather than vBulletin. Xenforo is MUCH easier to use, cleaner and we believe will suit specktra much better. 

The change is scheduled to take place this Wednesday. There may be an hour or 2 of downtime while we have to complete the final parts, but most of it is behind the scenes. 

Note that *you will still have the same username and password *on the new software. Everything will be as normal, there will just be some new things to figure out with posting onthe new software. 

If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to post them up here

Thank you for being a part of the community

Benji


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 22, 2019)

Will we have to login again or will it keep us logged in if we are already signed in after the migration is complete?


----------



## Bingo (Jul 23, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Will we have to login again or will it keep us logged in if we are already signed in after the migration is complete?



I believe you will need to log in again after the migration but I can double check


----------



## Bingo (Jul 24, 2019)

Quick update, everything has been backed up and is ready to migrate. We will hold off on the final migration until tomorrow at a quite time to make as little disturbance as possible. 

Once we have transferred over you will need to log back in with your existing account, everything should be as normal it will just look much better!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 26, 2019)

Well, I haven’t played with anything but it looks nice. Thank you!


----------



## Bingo (Jul 26, 2019)

I hope everyone is liking the new upgrade! Its now much cleaner and easier to use. 

We'll probably play around with the look and feel a bit but the major changes are all complete. 

Any usernames with commas in them had to be changed to comply with the new system. If you are having any trouble logging in you can email [email protected] 

Thanks


----------



## jennyap (Jul 27, 2019)

Looks nice! One thing I can’t quite work out: how do I get to the first unread post in a thread?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 27, 2019)

Can we not have the same format anymore where we can see new posts on the threads we follow? I can only find my posts, but not the what used to be "subscription" tab.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 27, 2019)

Also it isn't letting me upload pictures, because they're too large. We had this last time when the forum was updated. It is very annoying to have to resize pictures to upload them. Please fix it!

ETA: The picture I'm trying to upload is 1.38 MB, it's really not that huge.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 27, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Can we not have the same format anymore where we can see new posts on the threads we follow? I can only find my posts, but not the what used to be "subscription" tab.



At the top of each thread, there's a "Watch" button that you can click/tap on. That would likely serve the same purpose as subscribing to a thread.



Anitacska said:


> Also it isn't letting me upload pictures, because they're too large. We had this last time when the forum was updated. It is very annoying to have to resize pictures to upload them. Please fix it!
> 
> ETA: The picture I'm trying to upload is 1.38 MB, it's really not that huge.



It may be more of a height/width issue than a file size issue.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 27, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> At the top of each thread, there's a "Watch" button that you can click/tap on. That would likely serve the same purpose as subscribing to a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> It may be more of a height/width issue than a file size issue.



Yes, it shows watched threads, but it doesn't show the new messages like it used to. 

Maybe 
B
 Bingo
 could look into the picture issue.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 27, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, it shows watched threads, but it doesn't show the new messages like it used to.
> 
> Maybe
> B
> ...



He is looking into it!  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 27, 2019)

Looks good. I might need some time to get used to it tho.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 27, 2019)

Love the way it looks.... I would like to get to the first unread post in am easy way. Maybe I’m missing something?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2019)

Eh, I may be the only one that doesn't like the change look and feel. I lost my post count  which was a record which is not a big deal but it was funny huge.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 28, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Eh, I may be the only one that doesn't like the change look and feel. I lost my post count  which was a record which is not a big deal but it was funny huge.


*Hi Sweetie 
I found my post count when I clicked on my avatar. You are still +38K 

it's going to take a hot minute to adjust to the changes.  I do like that the forum over all is lighter and brighter.  Some nice features and quicker to load.  

Thank you to everyone working on the update!!!  My library just rolled out a new management system.  It took us more than 1 1/2 years to go live! Now we're are working on the bugs & bumps.  So, I can totally relate to the hard work it takes configuring a new system.  *


----------



## Bingo (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the feedback, glad we can finally have the new software up and working. It is definitely much cleaner and easier to use than vBulletin but is taking time to learn myself as well. 

We will keep working on the features and doing what we can to include everything. Any suggestions you are all welcome to post them here and I'll do my best to get them done. We've got a list already so you'll see them start to roll out.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 28, 2019)

Is there a setting to turn off so it doesn't show when we're online under "Members Online" at the upper right? I already have "Show your online status" under Privacy unchecked which I would have thought would be the setting for that?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 28, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Hi Sweetie
> I found my post count when I clicked on my avatar. You are still +38K
> 
> it's going to take a hot minute to adjust to the changes.  I do like that the forum over all is lighter and brighter.  Some nice features and quicker to load.
> ...



Hello my friend! LOL! Thanks


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 28, 2019)

Can we PM photos?


----------



## Bingo (Jul 29, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Is there a setting to turn off so it doesn't show when we're online under "Members Online" at the upper right? I already have "Show your online status" under Privacy unchecked which I would have thought would be the setting for that?



Good point, added to the list


----------



## Bingo (Jul 29, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Can we PM photos?



Yes you can


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 29, 2019)

Bingo said:


> Yes you can


Nope, doesn't work like before. I cannot insert a photo & has to have a url....which mine do not.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 30, 2019)

Click on the portrait, and where it says "Drop image (or click here)", click and you can choose an image to upload.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> Click on the portrait, and where it says "Drop image (or click here)", click and you can choose an image to upload.



You can't do that in PMs


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 30, 2019)

I can! Is it a setting on for mods only, I wonder?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 30, 2019)

That’s how it should be. Same on desktop.


B
 Bingo
 can you check to see if image uploads in PMs are enabled for mods and admins only and then turn it on for other users?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2019)

I tried to drop an image in & it did not work.


----------



## Bingo (Jul 30, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I tried to drop an image in & it did not work.



I think I have fixed it, somehow the ability was turned off for certain groups. Could you try again?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2019)

Bingo said:


> I think I have fixed it, somehow the ability was turned off for certain groups. Could you try again?


Have you looked into the image size issue yet 
B
 Bingo
?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2019)

Still doesn't work


----------



## Bingo (Jul 30, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Have you looked into the image size issue yet
> B
> Bingo
> ?



Yes I have increased the image size to 800x600 pixels. Let me know if this is not enough


----------



## Bingo (Jul 30, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Still doesn't work



Ok just made some more changes. Could you try again?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2019)

Bingo said:


> Ok just made some more changes. Could you try again?


It works for me now.


----------



## Bingo (Jul 30, 2019)

Perfect


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2019)

Bingo said:


> I think I have fixed it, somehow the ability was turned off for certain groups. Could you try again?


Sure. I'll go try it. Thanks YES!!! It works now! YAY


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 30, 2019)

I can’t access the Clearance Bin, and I have well above the required number of posts. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## jennyap (Jul 31, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> I can’t access the Clearance Bin, and I have well above the required number of posts. Is anyone else having this issue?



Just tried and yes, same happening for me. No error message, just doesn't go anywhere. I *can* access the feedback sub-board.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 31, 2019)

Same here.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello, some threads don't have the Like option (ex: MAC Love Me Lipstick thread) and when I click on pictures now, nothing happens.  They used to enlarge.  Thank you.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 1, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Hello, some threads don't have the Like option (ex: MAC Love Me Lipstick thread) and when I click on pictures now, nothing happens.  They used to enlarge.  Thank you.


 Just coming here to post that. Hello my friend!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 1, 2019)

Okay, now I see the For Sale or Swap section of the Clearance Bin, along with the Feedback section, but not the Want-Ads/Wishlists/CP Requests one.

I’ve also noticed the same issue boschicka mentioned with Likes.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 3, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> Okay, now I see the For Sale or Swap section of the Clearance Bin, along with the Feedback section, but not the Want-Ads/Wishlists/CP Requests one.
> 
> I’ve also noticed the same issue boschicka mentioned with Likes.



*I am coming in to mention something about recent posts showing.  A buyer's email is showing in the open (on the home page) which makes it a "target" for capture and spam.  *


----------



## Dawn (Aug 5, 2019)

Access to the Want Ads/Wishlists should be good now.  If anyone is still have an issue, please let us know.  
Thanks for your patience while we work through everything!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2019)

Is there no way of going to a specific page in threads now? I only get first, last, previous and next. Not very helpful when threads have 1000+ pages.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 6, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Is there no way of going to a specific page in threads now? I only get first, last, previous and next. Not very helpful when threads have 1000+ pages.


Have in inquiry in about this one.  Thanks!


----------



## jennyap (Aug 7, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Is there no way of going to a specific page in threads now? I only get first, last, previous and next. Not very helpful when threads have 1000+ pages.



Although it's an extra step from before, you can do it. Just go to the thread (anywhere) and then click on the ... button at the top between the buttons for the first few and last page numbers. That gives a popup where you can put in the page number you want.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 22, 2019)

How can I edit a thread title? I don't seem to be able to do that anymore.

Also, I don't see an option to like a post in The Scoop forum.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 22, 2019)

Naynadine said:


> How can I edit a thread title? I don't seem to be able to do that anymore.
> 
> Also, I don't see an option to like a post in The Scoop forum.



Looking in to this!  Thanks


----------



## Ken (Aug 22, 2019)

Naynadine said:


> How can I edit a thread title? I don't seem to be able to do that anymore.



Is this in any particular forum, or all of them?   You're not seeing a button at the top/right of threads with three dots?  If you are, click that and the edit thread option will be in there.



> Also, I don't see an option to like a post in The Scoop forum.



Give it a try now.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 22, 2019)

Ken said:


> Is this in any particular forum, or all of them?   You're not seeing a button at the top/right of threads with three dots?  If you are, click that and the edit thread option will be in there.



I can see it in this thread but not in The Scoop.



Ken said:


> Give it a try now.



It works now, thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2019)

I have unticked "show my online status" in my preferences and it still shows when I'm online.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I have unticked "show my online status" in my preferences and it still shows when I'm online.



I am still having this problem too.


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 4, 2019)

I can't add any pictures to my for sale thread in the original post. It keeps saying "oops, you can only attach 10 images".


----------



## Dawn (Sep 4, 2019)

Rinstar said:


> I can't add any pictures to my for sale thread in the original post. It keeps saying "oops, you can only attach 10 images".



Will check this out and get back to you asap.  Thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2019)

Is the privacy issue ever going to be fixed? Always showing online regardless of whether I uncheck the "show my online status" box. 

 Dawn
@Ken


----------



## Dawn (Oct 7, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Is the privacy issue ever going to be fixed? Always showing online regardless of whether I uncheck the "show my online status" box.
> 
> Dawn
> @Ken



Will ask the guys about this.  I checked/unchecked yours a few times and it didn't make a difference (as you mentioned).  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 17, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Is the privacy issue ever going to be fixed? Always showing online regardless of whether I uncheck the "show my online status" box.
> 
> Dawn
> @Ken


 
Got some info on this: "If you tick the box to not be showing online you will still show to yourself and to admins, but not to anyone else"


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I have unticked "show my online status" in my preferences and it still shows when I'm online.





Winthrop44 said:


> I am still having this problem too.



Has this ever been addressed? It doesn't seem so to me.....


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 23, 2019)

Read Dawn's post above yours.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 23, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> Read Dawn's post above yours.


Duh. Thank you! lol


----------



## Dawn (Oct 23, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Has this ever been addressed? It doesn't seem so to me.....


Yes!  The reply right above this 
"If you tick the box to not be showing online you will still show to yourself and to admins, but not to anyone else"


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

So far I don't have any issues with my account with this new software that we are using. I am new here and I'm loving this forum!


----------

